# good source of phosphorous ?



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

what ways are there to INCREASE my phosphates in my tank ?

i would prefer to ignore excess feeding as a source - for obvious reasons
i would also prefer to ignore general fertilizer mix sources as i don't want to increase everything, just the phosphate levels

so far, i found some RAW Phosphorus
RAW Phosphorus

any other ideas ?


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

Where do you live?
In States, you can order your phosphates from Greenleafaquarium.com. Mono potassium phosphate: $5/pound. They don't ship ferts to Canada so I get mine from hydroponic stores (Second Nature). Same thing. I have a store close by. A pound of each individual fertilizer last me years...


----------

